# UPS Drug Delivery Foiled



## FruityBud (Jan 24, 2008)

Several people face serious drug charges for an alleged scheme to receive high-grade marijuana and hash through UPS delivery from California.

The drugs are worth more than $10,000, and the charges could lead to several years of prison time.

Sioux Falls police don't see a lot hash being dealt in Sioux Falls. That's a drug that gives the same effects as marijuana, but has much higher concentration of THC. The details of the bust sound like a drug delivery gone wrong for the suspects.

If he had been home at first, a Sioux Falls drug deal might have gone through. But when UPS delivery showed up at Robert Lentsch's house with a package full of drugs from California, police say his older brother answered the door and refused it, not recognizing the name on the package.

UPS opened it up and upon finding drugs, called police. They went ahead and re-delivered the package to Lentsch and Corey Jahn, who police say accepted it. But they weren't the ones who ordered the four-pounds of marijuana and quarter-pound of hash.

"They were the ones who were going to accept the package then transfer to the other people at Valhalla Blvd.," says Police Information Officer Loren McManus.

Prosecutors say Lentsch admitted to police he'd be paid in money and marijuana for accepting the package for Travis Van Wyk and Christopher Bootsma, knowing it would be drugs.

"I don't think it's uncommon in Sioux Falls to have drugs delivered in this manner. I think the fact we're seeing this hash is what makes this particular case unique," McManus says.

The hash was individually wrapped, apparently ready for distribution. And when police searched Bootsma's home on Valhalla Blvd, they say they found information connecting him and Van Wyk to the the package.

Police then took the suspected drug dealers off the streets.

Two other people arrested in this case don't face as serious charges. Nicole Straatmeyer, who lives with Bootsma faces some charges because that's a home where police believe drugs are kept or sold. 

And Lentsch's older brother Jeremy, the one who refused the package, was arrested for allegedly having a small amount of marijuana.

http://www.keloland.com/News/NewsDetail6371.cfm?Id=0,65655


----------



## BenDover (Jan 25, 2008)

This article shows how stupid the laws are in the U.S. 

This is technically a bust of a small business. If the government turned around and legalized MJ, then they would be able to tax the sales of all of this plus give many jobs in the form of small distribution companies such as this one that was busted. And, the small business would have to pay taxes to be able to  stay in business.

More money for the government, more jobs=happier people, happier people=more taxes. 

I guess I am just high and I am rambling but, I think I got my message across. :stoned:


----------



## jraddude (Jan 29, 2008)

I like how Jeremy, the guy who refused the package and thus led them to the whole drug bust thing, got arrested anyways for having some pot on him. Where is Sioux Falls, south dakota? Crazy, in CA the cops usually ignore weed and leave it alone if its a small amount.


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 29, 2008)

Just possibly stupidity got them busted, maybe...at least let the brother know a package is coming, but then why wouldn't UPS just return it to the sender, hmmmm.......sounds like there is more to it than that...


----------

